# WoodCraft's WoodRiver Deluxe Self Centering Pen and Bottle Stopper Drilling Vise



## Drcal (Jan 31, 2012)

*I want to buy this vise:  WoodCraft*'s WoodRiver Deluxe Self Centering *Pen* and Bottle Stopper Drilling *Vise*.

I know Hufman's is the best, but this one is on sale and it peaked my interest. 

Can anyone who actually uses this tell me somthings about it --good/bad...

Thanks.
Carmen


----------



## Haynie (Jan 31, 2012)

I do not want to hijack the thread but why would you spend 70.00 on something that will only center drill a blank if you Drill press table was dead level?  

You can accomplish the same thing in several ways.  I use a cheap clamp I had on hand and square the blank with the bit using a small combination square.  People use wood clamps and I know someone who uses a C clamp.  This is a very expensive single purpose tool.


----------



## pensbydesign (Jan 31, 2012)

i like this one made improvement over the first one, the biggest being the adjustment is easy to do the old one you had to have child size hands to even get close


----------



## Whaler (Jan 31, 2012)

I have the old version and it is a PIA to adjust, this new version looks much better. Last year I did buy a Huffman vise and there is nothing to compare to it.


----------



## Jerryconn (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't have this one but based on it's design it has to be better than the old one, takes too long to load and unload the blank for drilling.


----------



## gbpens (Jan 31, 2012)

I agree with Haynie. My drill press came with a heavy vice for the table. The key is to square the blank. A cockeyed blank held by any clamping mechanism will not put the hole where you want it. This can be vitally important for laminated and segmented work.


----------



## jd99 (Jan 31, 2012)

I got this one as a gift from the wife, haven't even had a chance to use it yet, looks lik it will work good, easy to adjust, clamps tight


----------



## PTsideshow (Jan 31, 2012)

Got one when they first came out and was on sale for $39.99 Great stuff works like a champ. Easy to adjust as been stated, have drilled a number of out of square type blanks it has worked in hard surface material, ebony and a couple of assorted woods. 
I am very happy with it. I haven't tried any other ways of drilling blanks. It certainly is better from just looking at the other style, of screw adjusting centering vises.
:clown:


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 31, 2012)

For about $5 more than the WoodRiver vise (on sale for $69.95), you can purchase a PSI dedicated drill chuck (usually available on Amazon, WoodTurningz, et al for around $60) and a 1/2 Jacobs MT1 or 2 drill chuck ($14.95 at HF).

Regardless of which vise you buy, drilling on the lathe will be more accurate. I had the old version of this vise. It was OK, but required midget hands to operate it.

I have a Huffman vise that I use for 7mm work because, IMHO, 7mm is not critical unless segmenting, etc. Razors, etc get drilled with the Huffman because it is faster. But all of the precision drilling goes to the lathe.


----------



## MartinPens (Jan 31, 2012)

PenMan1 said:
			
		

> For about $5 more than the WoodRiver vise (on sale for $69.95), you can purchase a PSI dedicated drill chuck (usually available on Amazon, WoodTurningz, et al for around $60)



Ditto on the dedicated drill chuck. 

Martin

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------

